# Does Trouble Sharing Thoughts and Feelings Create Problems in Your Relationship?



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

When one or both partners find it difficult to share feelings, it can rob the relationship of emotional closeness and eventually undermine trust in one another.

Do you and your partner have difficulties because one or both of you finds it hard to express emotions or be open with feelings? Do you have different expectations for how often someone in a relationship should share his/her feelings? Does this lead to you not being as close as a couple or at least one of you feeling as if emotional intimacy is lacking in the relationship? If so, read below to learn more about these cycles and how you can lessen the impact they have on your relationship.

*Cycle 1: HELLO – ARE YOU THERE? I’VE GOT FEELINGS. WHERE ARE YOURS?*

When partners differ in expectations regarding the appropriate frequency, quantity, and depth of emotions that should be shared in a romantic relationship, it can create a lot of hurt and frustration. The expressive partner may feel hurt or angry when his/her partner does not open up. The less expressive partner may feel frustrated when the expressive partner pushes for him/her to express more feelings.

To read the rest of the tips, click here:


----------

